# سيارة BMW Hydrogen 7 تعمل بوقود الماء الهيدروجين



## fagrelsabah (25 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 


شركة BMW انتجت عدة موديلات من السيارات اللتى تعمل بوقود الماء وهو الهيدروجين المسال 

وهذا النموذج من السيارة من الفئة السابعة ولمه المحرك العادى الذى يعمل بالبنزين وتم تركيب علي نظام الهيدروجين 

البكم الرابط والصور 
http://www.hydrogencarsnow.com/bmw-hydrogen7.htm

http://www.hydrogencarsnow.com/bmw-hydrogen7.htm









*BMW Hydrogen 7*
​ 
The BMW Hydrogen 7 luxury automobile is set to hit the streets as a lease in April 2007, according to the BMW Group. In a race with Mazda to bring the first commercial hydrogen cars to market, BMW will have taken the lead in introducing its first 7-Series production hydrogen vehicles in both the USA and Germany. 





BMW Hydrogen 7 Luxury Automobile​ Unlike other hydrogen cars, which are powered by fuel cells, the Hydrogen 7 is powered by a 12-cylinder internal combustion engine (ICE). The BMW Hydrogen 7 also generates 260 hp, accelerates from 0 - 60 mph in just 9.4 seconds and runs on liquid hydrogen fuel instead of compressed hydrogen as is typical for fuel cell vehicles. The vehicle's top speed is electronically limited to 143 mph. 
The BMW Hydrogen 7 is a dual-fuel vehicle capable of running on either hydrogen or gasoline with just the press of a button on the steering wheel. Engine torque and performance remain the same when switching between the two modes. If either tank on the BMW Hydrogen 7 runs out of fuel the onboard controller automatically switches the vehicle to the other tank. 
The _Tonight Show_ host, comedian and car enthusiastst Jay Leno drives a BMW Hydrogen 7 to his famed "green garage" in Burbank, California.​ 

 The combined cruising range for the BMW Hydrogen 7 is around 425 miles with the gasoline tank (16.3 gal) contributing 300 miles and the hydrogen tank (17.6 lb) contributing 125 miles. Because the BMW Hydrogen 7 has dual-fuel capabilities, it can roll out before the hydrogen infrastructure is in place. 
The BMW Hydrogen 7 is a 4-seater 7-Series automobile based upon the BMW 760i with many additional features. Some of the new features include Park Distance Control, mirrors with automatic anti-dazzle and Soft Close Automatic for the doors. 


 The BMW 12-cylinder dual-fuel hydrogen-gasoline internal combustion engine provides 260 hp and helps the Hydrogen 7 luxury automobile achieve a total range of over 425 miles.​ The BMW Hydrogen 7 has undergone the regular product development process, which means when the cars are rolled out, they will not be individually hand-built machines as are most concept hydrogen cars. Rather, the Hydrogen 7 will roll off the production line in limited quantities as lease vehicles in both the USA and Germany. 
The BMW Hydrogen 7 is destined to be the car of the stars. For instance, eco-friendly Brad Pitt arrives in a BMW Hydrogen 7 to the premiere of Ocean's 13 in Hollywood at Grauman's Chinese Theatre. ​ 

 In Munich, the first public hydrogen fueling station is being built and will open in 2007, coinciding with the release of the BMW Hydrogen 7. Lessees of the BMW Hydrogen 7 will also be able to fuel up in Berlin, which has two liquid hydrogen fueling stations built as part of the Clean Air Partnership program. In the U. S., liquid hydrogen fueling stations are currently stationed in Washington D. C. and Oxnard, California plus there are several more additional mobile units that can also provide liquid hydrogen as needed.


----------



## fagrelsabah (26 يوليو 2009)

رابط صفحى الويكى للخبر 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMW_Hydrogen_7

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMW_Hydrogen_7








*BMW Hydrogen 7*

*aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie*

Wechseln zu: Navigation, Suche


 


Der Hydrogen 7 (E68)


Der *Hydrogen 7* ist ein wasserstoffgetriebener PKW. Er trägt die interne Bezeichnung E68 und basiert auf dem Modell 760Li (E66) aus der 7er-Reihe des deutschen Herstellers BMW und dem Wasserstoffprototypen H2R. Das Besondere ist, dass der Hydrogen 7, als eines der ersten Fahrzeuge weltweit, komplett mit Wasserstoff angetrieben werden kann. Zusätzlich zum Wasserstoffantrieb besitzt der Hydrogen 7 aber auch noch einen Benzintank. Der Benzintank soll das Fahrzeug alltagstauglicher machen, da es in Deutschland nur sechs Wasserstofftankstellen gibt. Die erste Generation wurde nur als Studie präsentiert. In der zweiten Generation wurde das vorerst auf 100 Stück limitierte Modell, welches nicht verkauft, sondern nur verleast werden soll, im BMW-Werk Dingolfing gefertigt. Der heutige Hydrogen 7 hat einen Vorgänger gleichen Namens: Bereits im Jahre 2000 wurden 15 Einzelexemplare eines Wasserstoff-Fahrzeuges auf Basis des damaligen 750i (E38) gebaut und unter anderem auf der Expo 2000 eingesetzt.
*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

[Verbergen]


1 Motor
2 Sonstige Umbauten
3 Kritik
4 Verfügbarkeit
5 Siehe auch
6 Literatur
7 Weblinks
 
* Motor [Bearbeiten]*



 


Motor des Hydrogen 7 (E68)




 


12-Zylinder-Wassstoffverbrenungsmotor des BMW 750hL (E38)


Der Motor des Hydrogen 7 ist technisch fast identisch zum Motor des 760i. Er musste allerdings für den Einsatz von Wasserstoff als Treibstoff modifiziert werden. Die Modifikationen betreffen hauptsächlich den Ansaugtrakt des Motors. Zusätzlich zur Direkteinspritzung für Benzin, wurde eine Zuleitung zum Wasserstoff-Tank integriert. Spezielle Einblasventile sorgen immer für die richtige Menge Wasserstoff in der Ansaugluft.
Auch musste die Dichtheit der Kolbenringe verbessert werden, um ein Austreten des Wasserstoffs zu verhindern. Dies hatte in früheren Entwicklungsstadien immer wieder zu Explosionen geführt.
Da Wasserstoff im Vergleich zu herkömmlichen Kraftstoffen bis zu 100 mal schneller verbrennt, musste die Motorsteuerung angepasst werden. Valvetronic und Doppel-VANOS boten hier die idealen Voraussetzungen. Ventilöffnungszeiten und die Ventilsteuerung können somit optimal auf die neuen Anforderungen eingestellt werden.
Das Triebwerk des Hydrogen 7 leistet letztendlich 191 kW (260 PS) und hat ein Drehmoment von 390 Nm (zum Vergleich, der „normale“ 760i leistet 327 kW/445 PS und 600 Nm). Von 0 auf 100 km/h braucht der Wagen 9,5 s. Die Leistung ist gegenüber dem 760i aufgrund der bivalenten Auslegung des Motors geringer. Mit einer Tankfüllung von 8 kg kommt er ca. 200 km weit. Mit dem Benzintank (74 l) kommt er zusätzlich noch einmal 500 km weit.
Da es sich bei dem Hydrogen 7 um ein bivalentes Motorkonzept handelt (d. h. der Motor kann sowohl mit Wasserstoff als auch mit Benzin betrieben werden), ist eine Verbesserung bei einem monovalenten Prinzip (d. h. einem ausschließlich mit Wasserstoff betriebenen Motor) durchaus möglich.

* Sonstige Umbauten [Bearbeiten]*



 


Wasserstoffeinfüllstutzen des BMW Hydrogen 7


Neben den Änderungen am Motor musste auch der Kofferraum verändert werden: Für die Lagerung des Wasserstoffs musste ein zusätzlicher Tank eingebaut werden. Die Entwicklung und die anschließende Serienfertigung des Tanks wurde von Magna Steyr Fahrzeugtechnik in Graz/Österreich durchgeführt. Dieser Tank verkleinert den nutzbaren Kofferraum von 500 l auf 250 l. In diesem Tank wird der Wasserstoff bei ca. 20K im Niederdruckbereich (der Siedepunkt des Wasserstoffs liegt bei −252,882 °C) flüssig gelagert. Die Entwicklung waren unter anderem durch den Einsatz von medientauglichen Materialien für cryogene Betriebsbedingungen gekennzeichnet. Ferner stellte die Permeation von Wasserstoff eine große Herausforderung dar. Zur Isolation des Tankes wurde zwischen Innen- und Aussentank ein Hochvakuum gezogen.Die Innenwände sind mit einem geeignetem Isoliermaterial verkleidet. Die Fertigung wurde unter anderem unter Reinraumbedingungen durchgeführt. Die dazugehörigige Elektronik und Sensorik zur Messung der Füllmasse und zur Überwachung des sicherheitsrelevanten Füllzustandes bei der Betankung stellte eine Herausforderung bei der Entwicklung dar. Die als Standzeit bezeichnete Phase bis zur kontrollierten Entleerung eines zur Hälfte gefüllten Wasserstofftanks beträgt etwa 9 Tage. Danach verbliebe im Tank ausreichend Wasserstoff, um noch rund 60 Kilometer Wegstrecke im Wasserstoffmodus zurückzulegen. Diese Isolation entspricht ungefähr 17 m dickem Schaumpolystyrol. Getankt wird über einen zusätzlichen Tankstutzen an der C-Säule.
Auch der Innenraum musste ein wenig verändert werden: Die Rückbank wurde um 12 cm nach vorne verschoben und es finden auf ihr nur noch zwei Personen Platz, da die Mittelarmlehne fest arretiert wurde.
Weiterhin wurden Rahmen und Crashzonen durch Verbundstoffe verstärkt.
Der Hydrogen 7 ist an einer stärker gewölbten Motorhaube, den fehlenden Nebelscheinwerfern und dem zusätzlichen Einfüllstutzen zu erkennen.

* Kritik [Bearbeiten]*

Die meisten Autokonzerne setzen auf die Entwicklung der Brennstoffzelle beim Wasserstoffantrieb, wegen ihres höheren Wirkungsgrades mit allerdings vergleichsweise geringeren Fahrleistungen und höheren Kosten.

* Verfügbarkeit [Bearbeiten]*

Die 100 produzierten Einheiten wurden teilweise an Prominente (z.B. Plácido Domingo, Daniel Barenboim, Katja Riemann, Florian Henckel von Donnersmarck), Politiker (z.B. Günter Verheugen, Christian Ude) und Wirtschaftsvertreter (z.B. Roland Berger, Wolfgang Reitzle) zur Nutzung übergeben. Ein Teil der Flotte wird bei öffentlichkeitswirksamen Veranstaltungen als Fahrdienst eingesetzt. So sind in Berlin ständig zwischen fünf und zehn Fahrzeuge im Einsatz, die an den beiden Wasserstoff-Tankstellen am Messedamm und an der Heerstraße betankt werden. Zu besonderen Anlässen steigt in Berlin die Zahl der Hydrogen 7 auf rund 20, wie zuletzt während der Berlinale.


----------



## fagrelsabah (29 يوليو 2009)

هذه السيارة لها محرك = ماكينة = بنزين مثل اللتى نركبها فى بلادنا العربية ومزودة بخزان للهيدروجين وتعمل بالهيدروجين وان نفذ الخزان تعمل بالبنزين الى ان يتم التوجه لمحطة تزويد الهيدروجن 


سيارة عادية جدا جدا 

ويمكن لكل مهندس مكيانيكا سيارات ان يقوم بهذا التعديل ولا مشاكل بها 

والاعجب ان درجة حرارة العادم تنخفض الى النصف عند استخدام الهيدروجين لان العادم بخار ماء


----------



## adfrft (12 ديسمبر 2011)

جميل جدا ياريت نعرف كيف التوصيلات من خزان الهيدروجين الى المحرك ... جزاك الله خير .


----------



## edlbi77 (2 مارس 2012)

مشكورين على هذا الموضوع


----------



## Mohamed Mahmud sma (9 أبريل 2012)

التوصيلات أكيد أنها ستكون أنابيب توصل غاز الهيدروجين إلى غرف الأشتعال أو الأنفجار أو الأحتراق سميها ماشئت كما عندنا في السيارات التي تعمل على غاز الطبخ (البيوتان ) والبنزين مثلا والله تعالى أجل وأعلم ولاتنسوا المسكين من دعواتكم الصالحة ولكم الشكر سلفا وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين


----------

